# Percherons on the Trail?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Absolutely. Other than being slightly bigger and slower and more cumbersome than a standard sized horse...they are still horses. Of course, like any horse who has never been to the mountains, they may have trouble with the elevation difference (if there is much of one) and it would be more noticeable on the big guys, but just taking a bit more time should be an easy enough solution.

Oh, and I think I would avoid any super narrow trails with a steep drop-off on the side if at all possible. Naturally since they are bigger, they need a wider path to walk.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Percherons are GREAT on the trails!!

I always try to park myself right behind the big guys. They do a great job of clearing the spider webs that cross the trails. Sadly, I am often on the tallest horse which makes this my constant view......











GAH!!!!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have a friend who does distance rides with her Perch mare.. mostly LDs, but she does a 50 now and again too. Assuming they are sound, they can certainly do trail.. just need a bit more time to get fit and aren't going to cool as easily as a lighter horse.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I've trail rode on two different percherons and we had a great time. Like you said they can be a little slower at times but the ones I rode held their own with the other horses just fine. 

There is another member on the forum that trail rides with her draft and she loggs hundreds of miles.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I used to ride a Belgian mare on trails. She was a great trail horse. Very few things bothered her. In fact the only time she ever spooked was a pheasant popping from a bush and hitting her in the face. Enough to make the bravest horse loose their cool. I do admit for the 7 or 8 yards it took for her to regain her composure I was feeling the strength in the reins and thinking there isn't darn thing I can do to stop her. Fortunately she did realize it was just a bird quickly.
She wouldn't have won any speed events. She could manage all the trails except for a few goat path I had been on with smaller horses.
My legs did feel like rubber when I finally got off and I probably walked bowlegged for a few steps.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

phantomhorse13 said:


>


I bet you can feel this beauty thundering down the trail before you can see him! What an awesome picture.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

egrogan said:


> I bet you can feel this beauty thundering down the trail before you can see him! What an awesome picture.


Annie, and her always-smiling owner, is well known to those of us in the NorthEast.. and the mare is amazingly light on her feet all things considered. Would not want to get in her way once she has a full head of steam up though. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, yep. You get that much bulk moving, it can't exactly stop on a dime. Sort of like those old steam locomotives (sounds like one too :wink.


----------



## Rideabighorse (Jan 12, 2014)

I ride a Belgian. I am 6' 6" so I know all about ducking branches. We can't go fast for very long, but can go slow all day. I live in Colorado so,never ride below 5000 ft. Been doing it together for 14 years with no problems.


----------

